# Adf quarantine question



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

My adfs 3 month quarantine is over on Tuesday. Can they be moved to my main tank ON Tuesday? Or should I wait a day or so? Maybe an extra week?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any reason to believe something is wrong with them? If not I'd go ahead and move.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Is there any reason to believe something is wrong with them? If not I'd go ahead and move.


No, they all seem healthy to me. They haven't shown any signs of sickness at all during any point during quarantine.


----------

